# Polytunnels & ponds



## stevensuf (Aug 20, 2013)

Does anyone know the planning regs rgarding larger commercial sized polytunnels and ponds on rustic land (for argicultural use)?

Thanks

Steven


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Could try to explain it better to try to help in any way. In my area there are some farms with greenhouses.

Regards


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

My guess is it'll vary from area to area as most things in PT seem to do but in the case of my area, (Pedrogao Grande/Figueiro Dos Vinhos) my neighbour put up a whopping great poly tunnel on his land and didn't need any planning permission but someone just a few km away created a very small pond by opening up an area next to the stream that ran through his garden - Note, he didn't dam the stream, he just delayed it's flow and he had the GIPS people chasing him to fill it in and restore the area to it's original condition.

My guess is with water, it may well depend on extraction rights which I believe should be shown on your deeds if you have them. 

Might be worth visiting your local GIPS office and asking them.


----------



## stevensuf (Aug 20, 2013)

I am thinking of an acre sized area of poly tunnels which is expensive , so I want to make sure i dont get told to rip them down. For the ponds I am looking at making 20-30 small 4Mx 4M x1M (deep ponds) for breeding fish. The ponds would be filled from a bore/well water. I do have a nearby stream, but do not want to use that water for the ponds in case of contamination. 

(I am just north of S.B. Messines ,Faro)

Any help would be much appreciated!

Steven


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Steven

If I were in your position, I'd go along to my local camara and ask the local planning guys just to be sure.


----------

